# Calling the UK from Dubai



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi,

Any cheap deals to call the UK? 

Thanks


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Skype: £3.99 per month to call landlines unlimited, boom.


----------



## alo (Jan 12, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> Skype: £3.99 per month to call landlines unlimited, boom.


Thanks, I thought you could only phone Skype to Skype in the UAE? Ive tried calling mobiles and landlines and it hasnt connected.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

You are correct however there is a simple fix which cannot be discussed on here, google is your friend here!


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Some people
Take a 
Relatively easy
Option that's
Necessary to
Get

Very low
Priced calls to all
Numbers


----------

